# John deere 185 will not start.



## wise (Jun 28, 2018)

We ran our John deere 185 out of gas. Put gas in now it will not start. I found that the fuel filter was plugged I drained the tank and replaced the filter and ran clean gas through the fuel line to the carb. Took the carb bowl off and found a lot of sediment in it so I cleansed it out and sprayed the inside of carb with carb and choke cleaner. But it still won't start. Any suggestions ?


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

If the fuel is to the fuel pump, the pump is pulsing and pumping fuel to the carburetor, and you have spark, I would focus on cleaning the carburetor.

If there is no spark, check the seat safety switch before the ignition system.


----------



## Vance.Simpson (May 25, 2021)

wise said:


> We ran our John deere 185 out of gas. Put gas in now it will not start. I found that the fuel filter was plugged I drained the tank and replaced the filter and ran clean gas through the fuel line to the carb. Took the carb bowl off and found a lot of sediment in it so I cleansed it out and sprayed the inside of carb with carb and choke cleaner. But it still won't start. Any suggestions ?


----------



## Vance.Simpson (May 25, 2021)

Hello, as simple as it sounds all you need to do is blow air in to your tank, make sure not to inhale any of the fumes, make a seal with your hands and blow into the tank, that will push air out the lines making room for the gas, if this dosent work let me know, oh and when you do so bubles might come out of the lines, that is a good sign.


----------

